# مدخل قلبة......؟!



## وليم تل (13 مايو 2008)

معنى |[ الرجل طفل كبير ]|

الرجل مثل الطفل الصغير

المحتاج الى حنان الى دفء الى حب المرأة له الى رعايه

وإهتمام الى من تفهم كلامه وشعوره ...

وأيضآ يحتاج الى مسايسه لكى يشعر بارتياح ويلجألك كل مرهـ...

بس الفرق الوحيد بين الطفل الصغير والرجل وهو الطفل الكبير ...

الصغير صعب تتركينه ولو لساعات من غير ماتأمنين له كل حاجه...

بينما الكبير يستطيع يأمن لنفسه اللي يحتاجه لوغبتي عنه ...



في قصة ولا اروع حيبت تشاركوني فيها :


وضعتها بعنوان








[/URL][/IMG]​

وتقول القصة :

{ جاءت امرأة في احدى القرى لاحد العلماء وهي تظنه ساحرا 

وطلبت منه ان يعمل لها عملا سحريا بحيث يحبها زوجها حبا لاتراة 

معه احدا من نساء العالم , ولانه عالم محنك


قال لها : انك تطلبين شيئا ليس بسهل ..

لقد طلبتي شيئا عظيما فهل انت مستعدة لتحمل التكاليف ؟؟

قالت : نعم 

قال لها : ان الامر لا يتم الا اذا احضرت شعره من رقبـة الأســـــد!!

قالت : الأسد ؟؟!

قال : نعم 

قال : كيف استطيع ذلك والاسد حيوان مفترس واخاف ان يقتلني .. اليس هناك طريقة اخرى اسهل واكثر امنا ؟؟

قال لها : لا يمكن ان يتم لك ما تريدين من محبة الزوج الا بهذا واذا فكرت ستجدين الطريقة المناسبة لتحقيق الهدف ..



ذهبت المرأة وهي تضرب أخماسا × اسداسا تفكر 

في كيفية الحصول على الشعرة المطلوبة فاستشارت 

من تثق بحكمته فقيل لها إن الاسد لا يفترس الا اذا جاع

وعليها ان تشبعه حتى تأمن شره ... 

اخذت بالنصيحة وذهبت الى الغابة القريبة منهم وبدات 

ترمي للاسد قطع اللحم وتبتعد واستمرت في القاء اللحم الى 

ان الفت الاسد والفها مع مرور الزمن ...


وفي كل مرة كانت تقف بالقـرب منه قليلا إلــى أن جاء اليوم الذي 

تمدد الاسد بجانبها وهو لا يشك في محبتها له ,فوضعت يدها

على راسه وأخذت تمسح بها على شعره ورقبته بكل حنان و

بينما الاسد في هذا الاستمتاع والاسترخاء لم يكن من الصعب 

ان تاخذ المرأهـ الشعرهـ بكل هدوء ...


وما ان احست بتملكها للشعرة حتى اسرعت للعالم الذي تظنه

ساحرا لتعطيه أياها والفرحة تملأ نفسها لشعورها بانها الملاك 

الذي سيتربع على قلب زوجها الى الابد ...! 

فلما رأى العالم الشعرة

سألها : ماذا فعلت حتى استطعت ان تحصلي على هذه الشعرة ؟

فشرحت له خطة ترويض الاسد والتي تلخصت في معرفة المدخل لقلب الاسد أولا هو [ البطن ] ثم [ الاستمرار ] و [ الصبر ]
على ذلك الى ان يحين وقت قطف الثمرة ...

حينها قال لها العالم : يا أمرأة... زوجك ليس اكثر شراسة من الاسد ... افعلي مع زوجك مثل ما فعلت مع الاسد 
؛؛ تملكيه ؛؛
تعرفي على .. { المدخل لقلبه } .. 

واشبعي جوعه ؛؛ تاسريه ؛؛

وضعي الخطة لذلك واصبري .... }


ومنها نلقى العبرة ...

تفضلوا هذة نصايح بعنوان :






[/URL][/IMG]​
.

๑

.



๑ قليل من الحب مع شىء من سعة الصدر ومقدار من الصبر والاحتمال .

๑ امزجي كل ذلك في اطار الحوار الهادئ الذي يراعي ما نشأ عليه الرجل من مفاهيم موروثة وعادات سلوكية وستحصلين على ما تريدين .

๑ ابحثي عن نقاط الاتفاق بينك وبينه ,تجاهلى  نقاط الاختلاف ثم غيري قدر الامكان عاداتك السلبية التي يرفضها حتى يشعر بحبك له وبأنك تضحين من اجله .

๑ لعل ذلك يشكل حافزا له لكي يغير من عاداته السيئة في نظرك 

๑ لا تتذمري ولا تقلقي ,فبقدر توافر المشكلات ثمة حلول لا حصر لها فالمهم ان تستخدمي مواهبك التي حباك رب المجد في ابتكار وسائل التاقلم والتكيف وطرق ايجاد الحلول .

๑ حاولي ان تتعرفي على اسباب العادات التي ترينها سيئة في زوجك من اجل ان تساعديه على التخلص منها .

๑ تغيير الذات هو المدخل لتغيير الآخر . 



ولكن ..... 

سؤال موجه للبنات ,, ويقول :

لماذا دائما يتوجب على المرأهـ أن تكون البادئ بالتغيير الذاتي, لا الرجل ؟؟!

๑ ๑ ألم يخطر على بالك هذا التساؤل في حالات الحزن والاحباط !! 


لماذا يتوجب على المرأة (( التنازل )) ؟؟ 

๑ ๑الجواب : 
:: لأن السفينه قبطانها الرجل ( وانا سبق وقلنا في بداية الموضوع 
ان الرجل يحب العاند وفي التنازل يشعر بنوع من تقليل الشان) المهم ...

ولكن لو تمعنتى قليلا لوجدت انك انت القبطان في تسيير تلك السفينة الى بر الامان 

وفي الواقع لا احد يتشرط ان تكون البداية من المرأة ولكن حتى لو حدث ذلك فليكن 

من اجل عيون العلاقة الاحب الى قلبك ....


.

๑
.


واخيرا.. 

هذا الموضوع لا يطبق فقط على الأزواج انما على جميع 
الفئات بالهدوء والتفاهم تحل المشاكل


ودمتم بود​


----------



## نيفين ثروت (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مدخل قلبة......؟!*

بالهدوء والتفاهم تحل المشاكل
عندك حق يا وليم
فعلا  انت سردت الموضوع بطريقه مبهره
فعلا على المراه ترويض الرجل بالاسلوب اللى يتعود عليه
و ده ياتى من القبول بين الطرفين
و فعلا لم يكن الرجل اشرس من هذا الاسد
كلام جميل فعلا
و موضوع عميق اشكرك عليه
و يا رب كل البيوت المسيحيه
يكمن فيها السلام و المحبه
لانها اسيره ملك السلام و الحب العظيم
رب المجد الغالى يسوع
اشكرك يا زعيم على الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مدخل قلبة......؟!*



> بالهدوء والتفاهم تحل المشاكل


 
حقا ما قولت يا وليم
موضوع اكثر من رائع تسلم ايدك
وربنا يبارك حياتك يا زعيمنا​


----------



## ميرنا (13 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مدخل قلبة......؟!*




> لأن السفينه قبطانها الرجل ( وانا سبق وقلنا في بداية الموضوع
> ان الرجل يحب العاند وفي التنازل يشعر بنوع من تقليل الشان) المهم ...



​بس انا كمان دماغى جذمة وبعدين مشوار فاشل اصلاا بلا وجع قلب ​


----------



## وليم تل (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مدخل قلبة......؟!*

شكرا نيفين ثروت
على مرورك العطر
وافادتك الرائعة
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مدخل قلبة......؟!*

الروعة من روعتك
نيفين رمزى
بمرورك العطر وتواصلك
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مدخل قلبة......؟!*

شكرا ميرنا
على مرورك العطر
بس ما قلتيش هى فيرنية ولا جلد مقلوب 
ومقاسها كام عشان نجهز استبن
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ودمتى بود​


----------



## ميرنا (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مدخل قلبة......؟!*

*مهى لو ليها استين ساهله *​


----------



## candy shop (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مدخل قلبة......؟!*

موضوع جميل يا وليم

وكلام سليم

شكرااااااااااااااااا ليك​


----------



## وليم تل (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مدخل قلبة......؟!*

مش مشكلة ميرنا
سهلة نعملها نص نعل 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
مودتى​


----------



## وليم تل (14 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مدخل قلبة......؟!*

حقا انتى الاجمل كاندى
بمرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------



## ExtreemFXTrader (15 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مدخل قلبة......؟!*

موضوع جميل يا ويليم
واسلوب سرد فى منتهى الجمال

تستحق علية تقييم ممتاز


----------



## وليم تل (17 مايو 2008)

*رد على: مدخل قلبة......؟!*

شكرا اكستريم
على مرورك العطر
مودتى​


----------

